# Ardisam Earthquake Quick-split?



## Pallet Pete (Feb 25, 2012)

We have been searching for a lower priced log splitter that has a small form factor to fit in our garage. This splitter is normal price of 599 at menards and there customer service seems to be very good as well. Do any of you have experience with this little guy? I currently use a 4 ton electric splitter and love it it handles almost everything but (its electric). I would like a gas splitter to get places my electric can not. I am aware of how good the Huskee is and have used my friends  many times but it is just too big for our garage and I do not trust it to be left outside given our past firewood thefts.


http://www.getearthquake.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=W1265V*4


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 25, 2012)

Pete, I think you know my feelings on this. That thing won't split vertically and therefore I would not even consider it. You are young and strong now and the bending and lifting is not so much of an issue but it soon will be. Then bending over to lift all those logs up onto the splitter get to be too much. In addition, you will have to build a table on both sides lest you split and the wood just falls. That is okay if it doesn't have to be split smaller but many times you have to make multiple splits. You then have to have a table to hold the wood. As for me, I'll happily sit and split.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 25, 2012)

You know that was my thoughts exactly Dennis ! I am worried about the lifting problem as I do that with my electric one now and it gets very old. It is very hard to find one under $700 and a small form factor that goes horizontal/vertical. Anybody have Ideas?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 25, 2012)

I know the newer ones have a smaller footprint than ours but they have both plusses and minusses tot that too. Then there is the cost factor as they do cost more. I think we paid around $800 for ours but that was over 20 years ago. Neighbor was so impressed when he finally saw it in action that he bought one the next day. His is a lot narrower and shorter. I also know he has tipped his over at least 4 times in the woods.


----------



## diodeduster (Feb 26, 2012)

i bought this splitter about 3 years ago from home depot for the same reason you a considering it. i also have limited space in my garage and did not want to leave outside all year plus there was the factor of moving from the garage to the back of the yard. i am a roadside scounger and this 12 ton splitter has split everything that i could lift and put on the beam. i did have a problem with the hydralic valve leaking after the first year which was covered by the extented warranty. i would recommend building a table like dennis suggested to keep you from bending to much.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 26, 2012)

If I end up with that splitter I will weld a catching tray on the sides I think they won't need to be big either. That is most likely what will happen as I have not got a lot of money for a splitter sadly and can't find any this small for the price and good reviews. I am open to any suggestions on other splitters as well! Thanks guys

Pete


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 26, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> You are young and strong now and the bending and lifting is not so much of an issue but it soon will be...


Bending and lifting is much needed exercise for me.  When it gets to be too much is when I stop burning wood.

I agree with having a work table to catch the splits.  As much as I need the exercise, bending over to pick up the splits to then resplit, just slows things down too much.  I wouldn't want a wedge on beam either cuz the ram pushes the wood away from you and you need to reach constantly to bring it back.  The wedge on ram models don't push the wood away and if you get one that goes vertical, you can always try sitting on a milk crate.

I have a friend that made a wedge on beam splitter for the 3-PT on his tractor.  Most all the wood he splits is small so it doesn't need resplitting.  The splits just fall where they may and he just leaves the brake off and lets the ram move the tractor when the pile gets too big to move.

Most times I leave mine hitched up to the tractor and move the splitter closer to the rounds as I go.  That wouldn't be possible with the wedge on beam being over the hitch like that.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-z-_-65Zlwdk/ShB_2jg4RyI/AAAAAAAAAVg/bQY2T2YJcmM/s640/100_0343.JPG


----------



## Gark (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know about the splitter you thought about, but I had a sour experience with Ardisam a few years ago. The first little 2-stroke tiller (Earthquake) came with the transmission totally locked. The store was willing to take it back and give me another. After 2 uses, it got very hard to start and wouldn't run right. Called their support, tried some things but it was still no good. Eventually, I removed the muffler and saw serious score marks on the piston. Took pictures of that and emailed them to Ardisam support. They said it was half my fault and half theirs. They wanted me to pay half for a new engine. It died after two uses, crumbled piston ring chips scraping around beteeen the piston & cylinder.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 28, 2012)

Vertical really is a luxury I personally don't need. You can always make, purchase a lift for it when that time comes.
As far as a table. I never wanted one as it only is another thing to get in the way for me. I split letting the part nearest me fall to the ground and hold the pc on the opposite side from falling and just slide it back and position for the next pass.
I love my splitter with the wedge on the end. Maybe works for me due to long arms I dunno.
I love the exercise also. I have a bad back, but if you lift right, this should not be an issue.
Powered some heavy green oak up there today, and got a good workout.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 28, 2012)

I need to make a vid to show a splitting technique that is both fast and efficient that can't be done vertical. Its one of those things that just can't be explained so if I can get around to it I'll make the vid. On the other hand I need a vid showing me how rassling a round on the ground is more efficient. To me its like the difference between working on a project on a bench or doing it on the floor. Even if I'm sitting down its on a chair to work at the table.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 28, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Vertical really is a luxury I personally don't need. You can always make, purchase a lift for it when that time comes.
> As far as a table. I never wanted one as it only is another thing to get in the way for me. I split letting the part nearest me fall to the ground and hold the pc on the opposite side from falling and just slide it back and position for the next pass.
> I love my splitter with the wedge on the end. Maybe works for me due to long arms I dunno.
> I love the exercise also. I have a bad back, but if you lift right, this should not be an issue.
> Powered some heavy green oak up there today, and got a good workout.



Hogs what kind of splitter ( brand ) do you use? I have found a swisher with a small size and is dual stage it is only vertical however. I can only find it on a couple of sites though  http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/swisher-12-ton-log-splitter.aspx?a=775734 . What are your thoughts on this one? I am not sure how well I like the vertical only but I do think it is perfect size for splitting and storing for our needs.

Pete


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

If your looking for small, the old Didiers were a pretty small foot print.  The site for the machine in question does not give much for specifics.  No pump size, no ram size, no cycle time, etc.  I would be leery of such a machine.  Maybe I could be won over if I could see it in person, but not from arm chair quarterbacking. 

And this is exactly my sentiments on vertical splitters, but to each there own:


			
				wkpoor said:
			
		

> On the other hand I need a vid showing me how rassling a round on the ground is more efficient. To me its like the difference between working on a project on a bench or doing it on the floor. Even if I'm sitting down its on a chair to work at the table.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I looked at the earth quake quick split at menards for 599 plus they had the 11% off . I really thought long and hard as what I wanted to do. I kept thinking it would take me a long time to cut enough wood to pay for a $1000 to pay off buying a huskee and the 599 plus 11% off looked like a heck of a deal. But the main reason I was getting a bigger splitter wasnt for the easy to split logs it was for those huge whoop butt logs with knots and stringy ones as I got into a batch of stringy hickory. I had a small task force splitter I took back as two bolts holding that bracket for the tube the log sits on stripped out where its screwed into the side of the main beam/tank.  The  verticle option isnt needed for most logs but the Huskee will go horizontal also. But once again the main reason for the bigger splitter was for the logs you cant hardly pick up and are hard to split if they have knots plus those big ones have lots of pieces of wood in them. So my main hold back was the cost but yours is the space. So its a little different. But the cost thing went away when  you look at the huskee and see its built so heavy duty its gonna last for a long long time and resale value will stay up. So since I got around $210 off my new huskee I will be able to sell it some day and recoop alot of my money so my money worries went away. After seeing the huskee the quick splitter looked frail.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 28, 2012)

Pete,
Mine is a North Star I believe. I think Northern Tool sells them. I bought it used off my neighbor. He paid $1,600.00 new for it. Its looks like the equivalent of their 30 ton nowadays.
It is an older one, not sure the year. I am not sure if they make them with the wedge on the end of the beam anymore.
The Swisher you linked to actually does not look like a bad deal. Myself, I could not deal with a permanent vertical though.
If your not in a rush, you may want to keep your eye out on Craigs list. I have seen a few round here come & go, some junk, some decent. And decent prices.
I could have had a like new 22 ton Huskee a couple years ago, went back 2 days later, and gone.
TSC usually has a special on them at certain times for 999 w/ 100 off.
I just don't like the way they have them set up these days. The extension is short, the wedge is on the ram, and the damn wheels & axle are right where you stand to work.
Mine has all work room and standing area free, nothing to stand over, or trip on. I also like the centered top lever & valve body. I can operate it from either side.
Northern Tool does have a 32 ton with wedge on end & log lift but steeply priced at $2,500.00


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I know your needing a smaller one but Menards just put their 22 ton horiz/vertical splitter on sale for 799


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

Iron and Oak makes a 15 ton splitter that is relatively small.  I and O has a great reputation for quality.

Edit: UGG - I just found another site that has some specs on the earthquake.  25 second cycle time with NO return detent on the valve.  That alone is a deal breaker for me. 1.5 gal tank for hydro juice also makes me think "Light duty". $739

On the flip side, the I & O is 8 sec cycle time, return detent and 2.25 gal tank.  Has available log cradle (not so with earthquake). $1050.  A $300 difference.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

Brave might also jingle your jollys:
http://www.braveproducts.com/itemde...tegory&categoryid=103&parentid;=&searchtext;=


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> I need to make a vid to show a splitting technique that is both fast and efficient that can't be done vertical. Its one of those things that just can't be explained so if I can get around to it I'll make the vid. On the other hand I need a vid showing me how rassling a round on the ground is more efficient. To me its like the difference between working on a project on a bench or doing it on the floor. Even if I'm sitting down its on a chair to work at the table.



I think you might be an old farm boy. Have you ever wrestled the old milk cans filled with milk? Those you don't lift if you don't have to. You roll them....just like you should roll a round to the splitter.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 28, 2012)

here is free shipping on that iron and oak

http://www.woodsplittersdirect.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_62&products_id=202


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 29, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Pete,
> Mine is a North Star I believe. I think Northern Tool sells them. I bought it used off my neighbor. He paid $1,600.00 new for it. Its looks like the equivalent of their 30 ton nowadays.
> It is an older one, not sure the year. I am not sure if they make them with the wedge on the end of the beam anymore.
> The Swisher you linked to actually does not look like a bad deal. Myself, I could not deal with a permanent vertical though.
> ...



I have to admit north star splitters look really nice! but they are way out of my price range sadly. Craigslist hunting I will go! Some how it didn't even occur to me to look there sheesh where is my brain this week. Thanks Hogwildz !

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 29, 2012)

Huntindog1 said:
			
		

> I know your needing a smaller one but Menards just put their 22 ton horiz/vertical splitter on sale for 799



I will have to check that out I wasn't aware of that sale. Thanks for the pointer!

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 29, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Brave might also jingle your jollys:
> http://www.braveproducts.com/itemde...tegory&categoryid=103&parentid;=&searchtext;=



Wow Jags thats a new one I might actually like there splitters being low down a little less lifting involved and low down for the big rounds. I am gonna check those out as well thanks!

pete


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 29, 2012)

Got Tired of looking at my name! said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, for that much, you could damn near get a new Huskee 22 ton at TSC. And they do vertical & horizontal. But they are with the wedge on ram and wheels at your feet.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 29, 2012)

I have used my friends Huskee and it is very impressive splitter but a big space eater as well. I am looking at the swisher 12 ton pretty seriously at this point because of the small form factor and power it has. I wish I had more room to store a big one   :shut:


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 29, 2012)

Got Tired of looking at my name! said:
			
		

> I have used my friends Huskee and it is very impressive splitter but a big space eater as well. I am looking at the swisher 12 ton pretty seriously at this point because of the small form factor and power it has. I wish I had more room to store a big one   :shut:


Ah, I forgot you have space issues. The Huskee is out then.


----------



## BrianK (Mar 8, 2012)

There is an Ardisam splitter listed on the Ohio Craigslist for $425 OBO: http://toledo.craigslist.org/grd/2886759922.html


----------



## Dunragit (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntindog1 said:
			
		

> here is free shipping on that iron and oak
> 
> http://www.woodsplittersdirect.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_62&products_id=202



I am putting mine together right now.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 8, 2012)

Dunragit said:
			
		

> Huntindog1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know how it works for ya dunragit ? It is still on my list !

Pete


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 8, 2012)

them troybuilt ones lowes sells garbage?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 9, 2012)

I was looking at a champion 22 ton anybody know much about them? It had a short factor compared to the other splitters it size .

Pete


----------



## Dunragit (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry I am slow, the 15 ton Iron and Oak work s just fine for me, I love how small it is and how well balanced it is.


----------



## begreen (Jun 15, 2012)

Jags said:


> Iron and Oak makes a 15 ton splitter that is relatively small. I and O has a great reputation for quality.


 
That would be the one I would go for if horiz only is ok. Personally, I'm with Dennis. I like to split vertical when I am working big rounds and it's an all day job. We don't see too many easy splitting trees out here except for alder and that you can work as fast as a splitter with a good Fiskars.

FWIW, a buddy just got the I & O 25T and it is really sweet.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Dunragit said:


> Sorry I am slow, the 15 ton Iron and Oak work s just fine for me, I love how small it is and how well balanced it is.


 Still free shipping, Im seiously considering this one right now, nice size would be all I need.


----------



## Jags (Jun 15, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Still free shipping, Im seiously considering this one right now, nice size would be all I need.


 
I just finished building a splitter based off of the specs of the 15T I and O.  I know its not the same splitter, but I sure am liking the performance when it comes to smaller rounds.


----------



## Dunragit (Aug 12, 2012)

Used  the 15 ton yesterday and changed the engine oil, still working well.  Need  to install an hour meter.


----------

